# Ramstein, Germany



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Group of 40k fanatics looking for more people, southern part of Germany. 

Ramstein, Vogelweh, Landstahl, Kaiserslautern.

Always great to meet new players.

Armies in the group:
CSM, tons
Necrons
SM, blood angels to black templar
Dark Eldar
Tau
Orks
SoB


----------



## Singinsarg (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey! Just got here (ramstein) a month ago and looking for a group to play 40k and fantasy epic bloodbowl space hulk and the rest. My main 40k army is elder and I'm starting a guard army. You can reply to this forum to get a hold of me. Cheers


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Oh, I thought you meant the _band _Rammstein!


----------



## Arcangel (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice to see a posting here about Ramstien AB!
Back in the mid-80ies I was stationed at Ramstien Air Bace...I was enlisted in the US Air Force..worked at Ramstien and was housed over at Kapaun Air Station too. Loved that area of Germany and reminds me of good times.


----------



## BobbyDaBlue (Oct 29, 2010)

*WAhOO*

Sweet I though I was in a 40k wasteland here in Baumholder but I guess not. I have 2500 plus SM and 2500 plus Orks. I would love to join your group or "club" all I want to do is to play some good games. I know of one Chaos SM player here that I could drag with me too. Sadly im going to Afganistan for six months come December but im coming back and staying till 2013 after that. But still I would love to get some good games in before I leave. D o you guys get together on certin days? Im down for anytime just let me know. Thanks, Jp


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Arcangel said:


> Nice to see a posting here about Ramstien AB!
> Back in the mid-80ies I was stationed at Ramstien Air Bace...I was enlisted in the US Air Force..worked at Ramstien and was housed over at Kapaun Air Station too. Loved that area of Germany and reminds me of good times.


Its been good so far here. Live just off base of Ramstein and glad to find fellow players here from all branches.

Edit: Sorry to all for not posting earlier. Had no luck for awhile and stopped checking but Im glad I did today.


----------



## Aeni Quickthews (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey Hey glad to find this post. I am out by the Sembach area and am interested in some 40k gaming. Give me a shout on when and where you guys meet up. Looking forward to hearing from you guy.


----------



## Screamy Scare Face (Mar 15, 2011)

I just got here to Ramstein about a month ago so im still waiting for my stuff to get here. Do you know of any good stores nearby that have 40k models? I want to play games with you guys as soon as i get my things. I play IG.


----------



## VaeVictis99 (Aug 31, 2010)

Cool, private message me your phone number so we can get in contact.

Kaiserslautern is the nearest place I know of that has warhammer stuff. I buy mine mostly online though.

their site: http://comicladen.in-kl.de/


----------



## clefspear (Jan 6, 2012)

Just wandering if anyone is willing to help a complete newbie get started. I just moved to Ramstein, and I have wanted to start playing 40k for a long time. Unfortunately, nobody at my old school played wargames, or even knew what they were. 
I have no army to speak of, and would need to borrow one for the first couple of games. If anyone could help me out I would be very greatfull. Thank you and God bless.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

I just left the base a while back and I normally had to drive to Mannheim to get a game. Hope you all have a good time there.


----------



## Lessersolo (Apr 27, 2010)

I just moved into the area and want to start up warhammer again is there a group around?


----------

